# Newbi needs advice on gear



## dondford (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm a newbi, please be gentle. I am planning to learning to surf cast in the Cape San Blas/St Port Joe/Indian Pass Fl (I know its not Texas, but this as close as I could find) area. I will use shrimp/sand fleas ect. I'm on a fixed income and need a solid buy for the money but also realize you save any money by buying junk. I have done some research and are looking at:

Reel - I am leaning toward the Penn Line Liner 560L but also the Shimano Bait Runner and Okuma EB-80. The Penn appeals to me because of the metal body and it's US made.

Rod - I am looking at the Tsunami AIRWAVE Casting conventional 10' XH ROD, but also wondering about the combo's sold by any of the reel companies above. I have looked at the Penn 87887 combo but could find nowhere the reel used on this combo.

Line - I would also like advice on line - braided, mono, wt. ect.

Any advice, suggestions, ect on not only equipment but any aspects of surf casting in this area GREATLY appreciated.
Thanking y'all in advance for your assistance.

D


----------



## Paolo (Jul 15, 2011)

Last september i bought a penn spinnfisher with a penn sargus reel on it as a combo from tackledirect for 99$. That's a kickass price. Not sure how much shipping is, but orders over 200$ are free shipping. Great combo, i was really happy with it (truck lid smashed the rod :-(


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Tsunami makes a good rod. Kind of a personal preference, but I'd go 11 or 12 on the length. You probably can't go wrong with a Penn or Shimano in that price range. I prefer metal, too. Makes a difference when you get a big Black Drum or Red Fish. 

I would suggest braid on a spinning rod, simply because it comes of the spool better. That translates into a longer cast when you need it. I used 15 on my spinning set-ups. Worked great for me. 

Welcome to the surf fishing brotherhood! Hope this helps.


----------



## Stan Lockhart (Nov 29, 2007)

I agree with Pompano Joe go with a 11' or 12' rod Penn Reel, Power Pro Braid line! All good choices.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Catfish Joe*



Stan Lockhart said:


> I agree with Pompano Joe go with a 11' or 12' rod Penn Reel, Power Pro Braid line! All good choices.


 Did you know that PJ was considering changing his Username to 'Catfish Joe' last year? He was the 'King of the Gafftopsail". 

Seriously; listen to what Joe says. He'll steer you right.

For Stan: Is your trip South still on? for March 7 ? Looking forward to seeing you. C2


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

I use a Shimano baitrunner and a couple older Penns. They are great, I prefer the baitrunners simply because they are bait runners.

I use powerpro because it holds up well and casts farther with a spinning rig.

9 to 12 foot rod is a must for far casting but to be honest, I catch most of my fish in the first gut.

Buy fresh shrimp, peel it and salt it overnight before fishing. Toughens the shrimp and stays on the hook better. Pyramid sinkers of various weight for surf conditions and have fun.

There are some great surf posts on this site so check the past posts.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

_"Did you know that PJ was considering changing his Username to 'Catfish Joe' last year? He was the 'King of the Gafftopsail". "_

There's the thanks I get for finding your Mitchell 406 today! She's a beauty!

joe


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Catfish Joe*

In all fairness to PJ, it was a banner year for the Gafftopsail Catfish. Everyone, including me, were landing them by the numbers. 

Pompano Joe sounds more better than 'Catfish Joe' in the first place. I apologize for the joshing.

Get that 406 on over here. I have a spool of 20 lb test PP and going to mount it on my Black Mamba. I expect great things with it. C2


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Watch out when buying a rod, i see the rod you named above is listed as "conventional", this means that the rod is made for a conventional reel. If you learn how to cast a conventional it will go alot farther than a spinning setup but be prepared for backlash... I use both types, i use a Daiwa Slatist/Emcast for my conventional setup, and a Penn 750/Star Arial for my spinning setup, both 11 ft. and both good solid surf casting combos, i have nothing but good things to say about either one. Good luck on buying your new set up.


----------

